# TextPad Packages Classpath



## MPW (31. Jan 2006)

Moin zusammen,

ich code Java immer am liebsten mit TextPad, normaler Weise arbeitet ich ohne packages, hab aber zur Zeit ein Projekt, wo ich packages brauche, aber TextPad findet die nicht

 - hab alles schoen importiert und in die richtigen Pfade gesteckt,

aber TextPad ruft den Javac Befehl aus dem Unterornder auf und da findet Javac natuerlich nicht die anderen KLassen.

Wie kann ich TextPad nun beibringen, dass es das so machen muss:


```
cd..
cd..
javac mypackge/subpacke/MyClass.java
```

Danke fuer Antworten...


----------



## Illuvatar (31. Jan 2006)

Nun ja bei Projekten, bei denen du Packages brauchst, würde ich schon zu ner "richtigen" IDE greifen (Eclipse, NetBeans, JCreator etc).

Edit: Oder du schreibst dir ne batch-Datei, die das richtige ausführt, und startest diese dann immer extern.


----------



## MPW (1. Feb 2006)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nun ja bei Projekten, bei denen du Packages brauchst, würde ich schon zu ner "richtigen" IDE greifen (Eclipse, NetBeans, JCreator etc).
> 
> Edit: Oder du schreibst dir ne batch-Datei, die das richtige ausführt, und startest diese dann immer extern.




hm...soll das jetzt heissen, dass das nicht geht mit TextPad? schade....  :bloed:


----------



## SnooP (1. Feb 2006)

du kannst bei textpad bei den tools die Einstellungen für den javac-Aufruf machen... - den könntest du fest auf das Verzeichnis davor packen (also so wie du es manuell halt auch machen würdest mit den packages)... dann geit das auch.
Problem, bzw. Vorsicht... das Umstellen nicht vergessen fürs nächste Mal 

Allerdings eignet sich ne vernünftige IDE für größere Projekte wirklich eher...


----------



## MPW (1. Feb 2006)

okay, hab mir gerade mal Eclipse gesaugt und werde damit mal ein bisschen rumprobieren.


----------

